
Slavoj Žižek – The Non-Existence of Norway – London Review of Books - mrzool
http://www.lrb.co.uk/2015/09/09/slavoj-zizek/the-non-existence-of-norway
======
s0l1dsnak3123
Interesting twist at the end. Fascinating read!

